
Jeff Bezos: Bring Me “Game of Thrones.” - tim_sw
http://variety.com/2017/tv/news/amazon-studios-jeff-bezos-roy-price-zelda-1202552532/
======
6stringmerc
Having tried on a couple occasions to get attention from Amazon Studios,
seeing an Executive basically kicking the rudder out of frustration is pretty
typical.

